# Any suggestions on strains from Nirvana?



## 7thG (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking to buy a couple different strains. Im a beginner grower though ive done reading and may have grown once or twice. They will be indoor soil.

Potency, yield, ease of grow are things im looking for, int hat order.

Any suggestions would be helpful as ive never ordered from them.


----------



## KBM (Feb 6, 2013)

Chrystal, bubblelicious, are two strains i really liked. Chrystal is northern lights x white widow. Easy growing plant, easy to trim. Nothing too fussy about it but it does have a strong smell to it. Bubblelicious was tastey medium strength and easy to grow as well. 

Someone in a thread the other day suggested tome to try Snowwhite


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2013)

I have grown the Master Kush and liked it.  It is fairly easy to grow.  It has more of a sativas type growth, nice odor and taste.  I take them out about 9 weeks.


----------



## mikeydean (Feb 6, 2013)

I really liked Medusa, great taste and high


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2013)

We do have a Nirvana grow going on that will probably stretch over a while as not everyone can pop beans now or is still waiting for their seeds.  You might want to check it out and see what everyone is growing.


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2013)

I loved their White Castle. Good yield, crusty nugz and a semi narcotic mid body high. Helped ease my lower back pain and helped with sleep.


----------



## Yama (Feb 7, 2013)

Like KBM, I enjoyed their Chrystal. 
I've been looking at their Ice, which is supposed to be really potent with good yields.


----------



## CatFish (Feb 7, 2013)

white castle  mine is almost done good yield and am a noob. been tasting it so far great for pain and sleep. easy to grow


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 8, 2013)

Papaya feminized.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2013)

Well from What I just had..Dont Buy the Black Jack..its Craped out


----------



## ziggyross (Feb 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Well from What I just had..Dont Buy the Black Jack..its Craped out



4U2 I just got the black Jack, Tell me more about it and it's problems.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2013)

germed and so far only 1 of 10 is above soil ...and that one isnt looking good...did yours come in a plastic tiny dome like thing?...sure hope you get better results than I did...but as for that...waste of money...would have been better to send *MarrP*..$$$$...sure hope he gets his dollar for this crap


----------



## randm999 (Feb 11, 2013)

The first grow I ever did was Nirvanas Pure Power Plant and their White Widow. The results where very good. PPP is a heavy producer of some very good commercial smoke. Very forgiving for a new grower, it can tolerate a lot of abuse and still come out strong. I grew it both indoors as well as outdoors. Their White Widow was a bit more fussy as it didn't like too much in the way of nutes, but still produced in both quality and quantity.

I had bad experiances with their Master Kush so I could not recomend that one at all, probebly my own ignorance at the time though.


----------



## ADK High (Feb 21, 2013)

Currently doing a Nirvana auto grow 

2 short riders
2 bublicious
2 blue mystic

All 3 strains are easy, forgiving, impressive yielders, and a nice head/ body buzz. Short rider is just an auto strain wheras bublicious and blue mystic can either be auto or non-auto.

Best of luck bro!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

> blue mystic can either be auto or non-auto



:huh: I thought an Auto was an Auto.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :huh: I thought an Auto was an Auto.



It is--if it flowers without a dark period (i.e. is crossed with ruderalis), it is an auto.  However, what I believe he means is that Bubblicious and Blue Mystic are available both as photoperiod strains and auto strains.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

OH,,OK,,that makes since.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Mar 4, 2013)

I have, so far, grown Nirvanas' Ice, Blue Mystic, and Papaya.   My favorite, out of these three, is the Ice.  They were all OK, but I liked the high, and the flavor, of the Ice, the best.  But that said, I probably would only grow Ice again, and I gave the remainder of my Nirvana seeds, to friends.   It is just my opinion, but I prefer the genetics from Canada, and California, over Dutch strains, though that hasn't always been the case.  

Homiehogleg


----------



## tokeitothelimit (Mar 13, 2013)

Bleu Mystic was a good plant but kinda stunk , I have been growing White Widow for several years now and it has become my all time fave . I have never seen trichs cover so thick and they are so big you can make out the mushroom shape with the naked eye .....


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm growing the Ice and Master Kush now. Both are okay. The Ice is a heavy producer but my pheno is not all that odorous od potent. The MK is strong on the other hand. A little sensitive in the grow room but so far so good.


----------



## Havingfun (Apr 24, 2013)

Well figure I would pipe in I have done over 40 different seeds and I tell you what I ordered some Wonderwoman from Nirvana 5 seeds and not a single one germinated at all. After 7 days in Jiffy pods. But the other 15 3 other strains had no problem. I need to find a new place for seeds. Sorry to High Jack post just seen Nirvana's name.


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 4, 2013)

So far my best grower has been Swiss Cheese. Blue Mystic is not doing bad. But Wonderwoman never made it out of the gate.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 4, 2013)

many growers have nothing but issues  with wonder women  she is one bitchy plant if it ever takes off lol 

Going to order  some  jedi death star shortly  very pricey  at over 400.00  but well worth it in my books 
Plant height: Short/Medium/Medium 3-4' tall at finish THC level % THC level %: 43.5% Flowering times Flowering times: 55-60 Days Yield Yield: DENSE HEAVY 1600 g/m2 Grows Grows: Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse Strain Genetics Strain Genetics: Jedi 41 % THC crossed with our unreleased 46% White Death Star Grow Difficulty Grow Difficulty: Easy Plant Odor Plant Odor: Low Smoke Flavor Smoke Flavor: Earthy yet Smooth on lungs This is an exclusive copy genetics of this strain


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2013)

400 bux...thats stupid...I would never spend that on a plant...a hooker maybe...but not a plant...what a waste of cash..IMO..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2013)

I had issued with Wonder Woman, too.

Wow $400?  I tried the Jedi and while not bad, I didn't find it to be anything special.  I also question 43.5% THC and 1600 g/m2.   That is 57 ozs in a space slightly under 40" x 40" and I'd need lab reports to believe 43.5% THC


----------

